# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أقسام التفاسير

## أحمد يخلف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ينقسم التفسير باعتبار طرق الوصول إليه إلى قسمين: التفسير بالمأثور وهو ما أثر عن النبي عليه السلام إة أحد من الصحابة والتابعين.. أما التفسير بالرأي فهو التفسير الذي يعتمد على العقل والاجتهاد..

ـ 1ـ التفسير بالمأثور:

وهو تفسير القرآن بما أثر ونقل عن رسول الله ، ثم عن الصحابة وعن التابعين، أي أن الأثر المروي عن رسول الله أو الصحابة أو التابعين هو الوسيلة الموصلة إلى تفسير القرآن وبيان معناه. وهو أعلى طرق التفسير منزلة لأن الرسول هو الذي كلفه الله - عز وجل - ببيان هذا القرآن ومعانيه، وهو أعلم الأمة بتفسير القرآن. أما الصحابة فلأنهم تلقوا عن النبي عليه السلام مباشرة ومعايشتهم لأحوال التنزيل ومعرفتهم بأسباب نزول القرآن، ولأنهم أهل اللغة والفصاحة والدراية. لهذه الاعتبارات عد التفسير بالمأثور لدى العلماء من أهم وآكد التفاسير التي يحتاج إليها المسلم؛ لأنها ترجع إلى أصول راسخة يعتمد عليها . 


- أهم المؤلفات في التفسير بالمأثور :

ومن أشهر ما كتب في التفسير بالمأثور: 
- "جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن" لابن جرير الطبري (تـ 310 هـ): ويقع تفسير ابن جرير الطبري في 30 جزءا من الحجم الكبير، ويعتبر أقدم مصنف في التفسير، وما سبقه من محاولات التصنيف. لم يصل منها شيء، اللهم ما هو مبثوث في ثنايا الكتب. 
تميز هذا التفسير بكونه جامعا لروايات متعددة في هذا الشأن، وأنه مسند بالأسانيد فتعرف الصحيح من الضعيف. ثم إنه جال بعلمه ونظره فاستنبط ورجح في بعض المواضع.. 

- معالم التنزيل للإمام البغوي (تـ 516 هـ): هذا التفسير متوسط الحجم، ويتناول التفسير بأسلوب سهل، مقتصرا على ما يفيده من الروايات في إيضاح المعنى . وينقل ما جاء عن السلف في تفسير الآية الواحدة. كما أنه عقد فصولا في بعض المسائل مثل "الإسراء والمعراج"، ويتحرى في انتقاء الروايات فتجده يعرض عن رواية المناكير. وتحاشى في تفسيره ما ولع به كثير من المفسرين من مباحث الإعراب ونكت البلاغة... 

- المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز، لابن عطية الأندلسي (تـ 546 هـ). يقع هذا التفسير في 16جزء، وقد طبعته وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية بالمغرب. وهو قد انتخب تفسيره من التفاسير التي سبقته - وخاصة ابن جرير - وكان يورد الآثار ويكثر من الاستشهاد بالشعر، كثير الاهتمام بالصناعة النحوية.. ويغلب على تفسيره العبارة السهلة المرنة.. وله صياغة أدبية رائعة. 

- زاد المسير في علم التفسير للإمام ابن الجوزي: ومن مزايا هذا التفسير أنه كان يفرع في المعاني ويقول في هذه الآية عدة معانٍ منها، وكان يذكر الاشتقاقات اللغوية والمسائل الفقهية، ولا يرجح في غالب الأحوال بين الأقوال على غير عادته في كتبه الأخرى.. 

- تفسير القرآن العظيم: للحافظ ابن كثير (تـ 774 هـ): هذا التفسير من أشهر التفاسير وذلك لمزايا التفسير العلمية؛ إذ أكثر ابن كثير من ذكر الأحاديث وأوردها بالأسانيد المختصرة إلى أصحاب الكتب المعروفة، وعلق على كثير من تلك الأحاديث بالنقد تصحيحاً وتضعيفاً. 

كما خلا تفسيره من ذكر الروايات الإسرائيليات التي كثرت في كثير من كتب التفسير، كما أنه قلل من الإكثار من التفريعات في العلوم الأخرى من علوم اللغة والخلافات الفقهية. 
هذا المنهج سهل على المطلع على هذا التفسير الوقوف على المعنى الإجمالي للآية مع معرفة ما يتعلق بها من بعض الأحاديث النبوية وأقوال الصحابة والتابعين وعلماء السلف. 
وقد أكثر ابن كثير من النقل عن كل من الإمام الطبري وابن أبي حاتم. 


- الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور : للإمام السيوطي: (تـ 911 هـ): وفي هذا يورد السيوطي الآية التي بصدد تفسيرها ثم يقول أخرج البخاري وغيره في هذه الآية كذا وكذا ، ويذكر كل ما ذكر في هذه الآية من الأحاديث وأقوال الصحابة والتابعين. لذلك قيل إن هذا الكتاب دون فيه صاحبه نحو بضعة عشر ألف حديث مرفوع وموقوف فيما يتعلق بتفسير القرآن.. 
إلى غيرها من التفاسير بالمأثور. 


2- معنى التفسير بالرأي:

تفسير القرآن بالرأي هو إعمال العقل والاجتهاد في تفسير القرآن الكريم والوقوف على دلالته ومقاصده. أي بالاجتهاد من خلال معرفة المفسر من كلام العرب ومعرفة دلالات الألفاظ والاستعانة بالشعر واللغة ومعرفة أسباب النزول والناسخ والمنسوخ، وما يتعلق أيضاً أصول الفقه ودلالاته.. 
ولهذا النوع من التفسير شروط وضوابط علمية وضعها علماء هذا الشأن لمن يتصدى لهذا النوع من التفسير. 

3ـ التفسير بالرأي بين القبول والرفض: 

اختلف العلماء في التفسير بالرأي على أقوال أهمها: 
-الرافضون لتفسير القرآن بالرأي معتبرين ذلك نوعا من القول على الله بغير علم، وأنه مهما ما بلغ إليه من نتائج يبقى ذلك في حدود الظن، والظن لا يغني عن الحق شيئا، وهو منهي عنه في الكتاب والسنة . واستدلوا بقوله تعالى: (ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم) سورة الإسراء الآية 36. وقوله عز وجل: (وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون) سورة البقرة، الآية 169 ذ
أما السنة فقد استدلوا بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من تكلم في القرآن برأيه فأصاب فقد أخطأ"(1). 
كما استدلوا بمسلك الصحابة والتابعين في تعاملهم مع القرآن الكريم، حيث عرف عنهم تمسكهم الشديد بمنهج التحري والتثبت في إحجامهم القول في القرآن بغير علم.. وقد ساقوا عدة مرويات عن الصحابة والتابعين تدعم موقفهم هذا، من ذلك ما يروى عن أبي بكر الصديق عندما سئل عن حرف من القرآن فقال: "أي سماء تظلني وأي أرض تقلني، وأين أذهب وكيف أصنع إذا قلت في كتاب الله بما لا أعلم؟". 
ثم ما ورد عن سعيد بن المسيب: "أنه كان إذا سئل عن الحلال والحرام تكلم، وإذا سئل عن تفسير آية من القرآن سكت كأن لم يسمع شيئا"(2) إلى غيرها من الحجج التي استند عليها هؤلاء. 
وقد رد المجيزون لهذا النوع من التفسير على هذه الأدلة. واستدل على جواز التفسير بالرأي من القرآن والسنة. 
المجوزون للتفسير بالرأي بما ورد في القرآن من آيات كريمات تحث على التدبر وإعمال الرأي كقوله تعالى: (أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها؟) سورة محمد، الآية 24 
وقوله عز وجل: (كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته وليتذكر أولوا الألباب) سورة ص، الآية 29. 
ثم إن الاجتهاد بالرأي هو الطريق الذي يفسح المجال لتحقق استمرارية الأحكام القرآنية، ويمنحها نوعا من المرونة والتكيف مع مختلف المستجدات والنوازل. 
كما استدلوا باجتهادات الصحابة في التعامل مع القرآن الكريم، والدليل على ذلك ما أثر عنهم من اختلاف في بيان المسألة الواحدة. 
ويبقى أن من التفسير بالمأثور ما هو مقبول وهو الذي توفرت فيه الضوابط العلمية. أما المرفوض فهو المبني عن مجرد الرأي والهوى.. 


4- الضوابط العلمية للتفسير بالرأي :

لقد وضع العلماء ضوابط وشروطا لمن يتصدى للتفسير بالرأي، ومن تلك الشروط والضوابط أن يكون ملما بجملة من العلوم: كعلوم اللغة العربية (كعلم النحو والصرف والبلاغة..) وقد قال مجاهد: "لا يحل لأحد يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يتكلم في كتاب الله إذا لم يكن عالما بلغات العرب" لأن اللغة هي الوسيلة الوحيدة لتفسير مفردات الألفاظ ومدلولاتها، وعلم أسباب النزول، وعلم القصص، وعلم القراءات، وعلم الكلام، وعلم أصول الفقه، وعلم الناسخ والمنسوخ، والمعرفة بالأحاديث المبينة لمجمل القرآن، والعلم بسيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.. 
ويبقى التفسير بالرأي كغيره من أقسام التفاسير الأخرى، بحاجة إلى من يجلي فيه حدوده وأبعاده.. 

5- نماذج من التفاسير بالرأي :

- "مفاتيح الغيب" لفخر الدين الرازي ( ت 606هـ ): وهو كتاب ضخم كبير، قال بعض أهل العلم: أن فيه كل شيء إلا التفسير؛ لأنه طوّل النفس في كل علم يمر به، فإذا جاء في اللغة طول فيها وسرد أيضاً حتى في مسائل علم الكلام كثيراً وذكر بعض العلوم الرياضية والفلكية، وتكلم مقرراً لمذهب الأشاعرة ويرد على الفرق المخالفة كالمعتزلة وغيرها.. 

- "أنوار التنزيل وأسرار التأويل" لناصر الدين البيضاوي (ت 691 هـ): وهو يعتبر التفسير الزمخشري، لكنه ترك ما فيه من الاعتزال في أكثر المواضع، وتابعه مع ذلك في ذكر للأحاديث الموضوعة في فضائل سور القرآن وأضاف إليه مزيجاً من الرازي والراغب الأصفهاني وبعض آثار السلف. ويتميز هذا التفسير بعباراته الموجزة والمحكمة، وذلك راجع إلى أن البيضاوي كان أصولياً غلبت عليه أصوليته وميله إلى الدقة والاختصار مع الجمع الجيد والمحكم... 

- "مدارك التنزيل وحقائق التأويل" لنجم الدين النسفي ( ت 691هـ): يتميز هذا التفسير بوضوح معانيه وشموليتها. وانتصاره للمذهب الحنفي واضح، وكان يستشهد ببعض الإسرائيليات وبعض الروايات الموضوعة. 

- "تفسير الجلالين" لجلال الدين المحلي (ت864هـ) وجلال الدين السيوطي (ت911هـ): يركز هذا التفسير على المعاني الإجمالية، ويذكر أسباب النزول، وبعض الإعراب والقراءات، ويذكر مرجع الضمائر إلى المذكورات. ومن خصائص هذا التفسير سهولة معانيه.. إلى غيرها من أنواع التفاسير.. 


الهوامش:
(1) - سنن الترمذي، ج2/ ص 157
(2)- التفسير والمفسرون :ج1 ص:260

----------

